# OT: Zadok the Priest like you've never heard him before



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

This surely made me chuckle this morning

https://www.facebook.com/transsiberianmarchband/videos/vl.242009759492914/10153493921086230/?type=1&theater


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

rojaba said:


> This surely made me chuckle this morning
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/transsiberianmarchband/videos/vl.242009759492914/10153493921086230/?type=1&theater


This must be a joke.......right?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, it's officially the end of Western civilization.


----------



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

It's called a "shred", the act of putting an unrelated sound on a music clip. Is somewhere up there (or should I saw down there) with fart jokes in terms of humour register 

it's a bit like this 




sorry to have offended your ears


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

rojaba said:


> It's called a "shred", the act of putting an unrelated sound on a music clip. Is somewhere up there (or should I saw down there) with fart jokes in terms of humour register
> 
> it's a bit like this
> 
> ...


No offence taken, laughing my socks off :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

rojaba said:


> sorry to have offended your ears


I wasn't offended; I was attempting dry humor.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

rojaba said:


> It's called a "shred", the act of putting an unrelated sound on a music clip.


The best "shred" on YouTube, no doubt about it:


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

This is great: you can actually make out the words for once!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Not offensive, just silly and kind of stupid. I liked the humor of the ratings of the numbers post recently. That made me laugh.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> The best "shred" on YouTube, no doubt about it:


Wow. It takes talent to play that bad.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

That is what happens when you allow Florence Foster Jenkins to conduct...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I did not enjoy it whatsoever.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> That is what happens when you allow Florence Foster Jenkins to conduct...


Even worst the here singing.


----------

